

A Ramble Through Erlang IO Lists - budu
http://prog21.dadgum.com/70.html

======
tlack
I'm glad this came out - IO Lists are still a big gray area in my
understanding of (and love of) Erlang.

There's something about this guy's writing style that is amazingly
approachable for me. It just clicks. Wish I could say that about so many other
tech writers.

